# Help with wiring and speaker box



## ltcharles (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay I am trying to build a MMTMM or quad center speaker. I have searched all over the web and got the parts that I need. Granted this is not going to be an center I just want something Unique better than the Sony center my gal got a while back.

So My question is in the crude drawing I have attached But I will ask it again. Or more like a series of questions

1. If I have 4 speakers wired in series/parallel and the final is 8 ohms. Will adding an 8ohm tweeter mess it up?

2. Is the sketch correct on how to wire the Tweeter and speakers?

3. How big of a box should I build for this? going from the data sheet it says .31 cubic ft for one. Do I multiply this 4 times since I will have for speakers? or do I multiply the specs 3 time and input that information in a box calculator and then go from there?

I can only build a box this big in order to fit in my tv stand. 40"W x 6"H x 13"D which give me a box of 1.8 cubit ft.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The honest answer is that it's not that simple.

I would recommend you search out and build a proven design rather put together your own if it's your first project. This way you will get guaranteed performance.

For example, the Zaph ZDT3.5 has a center channel version, the ZD3C:
http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZDT3.5.html
http://www.zaphaudio.com/ZD3C-enclosure-sealed.pdf


----------



## ltcharles (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh great yeah thanks I wanted to post some links as well as for a kit in a box  but I could not since I am a noob here and need 5 post. Sweet I found my answer by searching a little harder.


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

fusseli said:


> The honest answer is that it's not that simple.
> 
> I would recommend you search out and build a proven design rather put together your own if it's your first project. This way you will get guaranteed performance.
> 
> ...


That's a sound advice...


----------



## ltcharles (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks yeah very good advice although i decided to go a different route, same principle just different write from another speaker kit.


----------

